# 3 Hours to fix message......



## seancolin (Feb 10, 2014)

Starting Friday evening I started getting this message and it went through the weekend. So I called Tivo this morning for help. After walking me through some basic troubleshooting I was told it’s a known issue and their engineers are working on a resolution but he couldn’t give me an ETA. He also couldn’t tell me if it was a software or hardware issue but I was at the top of the list. I got the guys name and a case number but I work in IT and smell some BS in there. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

That usually means there's a DB or HDD issue, if the recordings on the drive are expendable I'd take the drive out, run MFR diagnostics on it, and if it passes, wipe it and put it back in.


----------



## seancolin (Feb 10, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> That usually means there's a DB or HDD issue, if the recordings on the drive are expendable I'd take the drive out, run MFR diagnostics on it, and if it passes, wipe it and put it back in.


What's an MFR Diagnostic? Do you mean a disk checker like Seagate SeaTools?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

seancolin said:


> What's an MFR Diagnostic? Do you mean a disk checker like Seagate SeaTools?


Yes, exactly, however having it fix things may damage data, thus the warning, and obviously use the diagnostics for the manufacturer of the drive.
If the unit is still under warranty it's worth just unplugging it and letting it try again, there's very little they can do from their side other than replacing the box, however if its out of warranty you can replace the HDD with some research from here on which drives are compatible.


----------



## seancolin (Feb 10, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> Yes, exactly, however having it fix things may damage data, thus the warning, and obviously use the diagnostics for the manufacturer of the drive.
> If the unit is still under warranty it's worth just unplugging it and letting it try again, there's very little they can do from their side other than replacing the box, however if its out of warranty you can replace the HDD with some research from here on which drives are compatible.


I'm only 2 months out of warranty so I'm hoping they take into account I've been a long time customer and send me a new box if it can't be fixed. It's not my main TV so I'll give them a day or so then I'll call back and see if I was being lied too. In the mean time I'll do some research. Thanks


----------



## Lpink123 (5 mo ago)

seancolin said:


> I'm only 2 months out of warranty so I'm hoping they take into account I've been a long time customer and send me a new box if it can't be fixed. It's not my main TV so I'll give them a day or so then I'll call back and see if I was being lied too. In the mean time I'll do some research. Thanks


Did you get a new box or did the 3 hour detected a serious problem message finally resolve itself?


----------



## seancolin (Feb 10, 2014)

Lpink123 said:


> Did you get a new box or did the 3 hour detected a serious problem message finally resolve itself?


Neither, with the fact that cable card is going away and Tivo's owners seem completely disinterested in fixing the problem I think I'm giving up on Tivo. It's been a good run but I think they may have run their course, I still haven't completely decided but I'm 90% gone.


----------

